
Show HN: Spring Boot microservice with graphql and mongodb - pgilad
https://github.com/pgilad/spring-boot-graphql-mongodb
======
abhishekjha
I recently made a spring boot microservice[0] to query on HN stories in a
customized way. It was based on MySQL. How much time/effort do you think it
would take someone to migrate to graphql? Also, is what is the speed of a
query in graphql? Any pros or cons? Currently I haven't applied any pagination
techniques thus it takes much longer to query over 2.2M records. I am trying
to get the queries sped up.

hosted application :
[http://www.productioncompilers.com/](http://www.productioncompilers.com/)

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16560413](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16560413)

